

Short overview to: Why don’t more startups target the enterprise - roumenf
http://rfilkov.wordpress.com/2012/09/20/short-overview-why-dont-more-startups-target-enterprise/

======
NameNickHN
Another reason could be that many startups create a product that scratches an
itch. They were looking for something as a consumer, didn't find it and
started a company to create that something. In this scenario most products and
services will probably be consumer targeted.

Also, few enterprise level companies are prepared to buy from small and/or new
companies. So, why bother?

